# Elegance by MetallicAcid



## MetallicAcid (May 12, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI Motherboard
Intel Pentium 20th Anniversary G3258 CPU
EVGA GTX750Ti 2GB GPU
OCZ ARC100 256GB SSD
SilverStone SX600-G 600w PSU
Cryorig H7 CPU Cooler
Raijintek Metis mITX Chassis

*Mods:*
Fully custom length and sleeved PSU/SATA data cables
Reversed the internal layout of motherboard
Custom fabricated aluminium PSU shroud
Custom fabricated aluminium GPU shroud
Custom fabricated aluminium backlit panel with "MetallicAcid" logo
Custom fabricated aluminium panel for Cryorig H7 CPU tower
Custom fabricated aluminium IO shield for motherboard
Created 2 new massive windows which reveal entire inside of chassis
Sleeved PSU extension cable
Installed LED lighting
Installed new vandal power switch
Installed custom case feet

Thank you to those companies which have supported this modded project with their products:
Gigabyte
Ultimate Personal Computers
Cryorig
Ocaholic
Inet
OCZ
Raijintek
SilverStone


----------



## spaceprowler (May 15, 2015)

Looks sweet and nice customs ! Bummer such low specs ! Still....very nice job !


----------



## Jetster (May 15, 2015)

Who cares about the specs. Look at that metal work


----------



## spaceprowler (May 15, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Who cares about the specs. Look at that metal work


He  spend that much effort and money into a sweet build.... rank a lot higher with decent hardware, he has
a glorified NUC in there, maybe $500 of components in a massive workload and customization of a modded PC !
Least put an I7 in there and a decent GPU..... added extra cost maybe $300 ..... he has more than that in just sheet metal !!!
Upgrade is always an option tho !!!!! But should always start out with key components and go from there ! Love the build, but
my phone is almost as fast ! LOL  Again....still loving the build overall ! 
( Let's build a Lamborghini body but put Hyundai parts to power it ) Looks hot.... but got to push start it ! LOL


----------



## ozorian (May 23, 2015)

very nice Job "well done"


----------

